# Do the local trains run on Bank Holiday Monday....



## moomoo (Mar 18, 2008)

and is there anything going on in Birmingham?   Even the shops being open will probably do..............


----------



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2008)

I expect it will be a Sunday service, and Centro (london midland whatever they are called these days) usually ask their drivers to volunteer to work the shifts. If there isn't enough drivers to cover the timetable, then some trains get cancelled. It really can be hit and miss, there has been some Sundays where they just call off all services all together with no notice.

Shops will be open for sure, but again, Sunday trading hours.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 18, 2008)

cybershot said:


> It really can be hit and miss, there has been some Sundays where they just call off all services all together with no notice.



Yeah, they are buggers for doing that. 

Thanks cybershot.  I'll probably risk it then, even if it's just for the entertainment value of possibly not being able to get home.


----------



## aqua (Mar 18, 2008)

why don't you ring centro and ask? 0121 200 2700


----------



## moomoo (Mar 18, 2008)

Good plan.  Thanks.


----------

